# People you love



## vesperlynd

Context : "I hope you will celebrate this special day with friends and people you love"

In Italian: "Spero che celebriate questo giorno speciale con gli amici e la gente amate"


"gente amate" = "people you love" ??????


----------



## alessandrar

'People you love' may be translated in various ways: le persone che amate, i vostri cari. 
I suggest you my first attempt


----------



## Anneke

Spero che festeggerete (o festeggerai) questo giorno speciale con gli amici e le persone a cui volete (o vuoi) bene.


----------



## vesperlynd

alessandrar said:


> 'People you love' may be translated in various ways: le persone che amate, i vostri cari.
> I suggest you my first attempt


 

In my phrase I am suggesting "the people you love". So I don't mean only one person (in this case I suppose that le persone che amate would be OK ?) but many people. But not all the people he loves.... I mean the people surrounding him but only those he loves....


----------



## jasolinge

Since you have both friends and people that you love possibly
con gli amici e con le persone che ami (o amate)


----------



## alessandrar

According to your explaination, I think 'persone che amate' should work: it means all those who surround you AND who you love. Both conditions are satisfied.
I hope this helps and doesn't confuse you more!


----------



## vesperlynd

Anneke said:


> Spero che festeggerete (o festeggerai) questo giorno speciale con gli amici e le persone a cui volete (o vuoi) bene.


 

Festeggerete is better then celebriate ??? My context is a birthday ?


----------



## vesperlynd

alessandrar said:


> According to your explaination, I think 'persone che amate' should work: it means all those who surround you AND who you love. Both conditions are satisfied.
> I hope this helps and doesn't confuse you more!


 

If I understand you well "Le persone che amate" = many people, more than one ????

(Sorry but my knowledge of Italian is really new.... ! ANd you are helping me a lot !)


----------



## alessandrar

Since it's a birthday, I think you are referring to one person only, so it should be 'festeggerai or celebrerai'. Celebrare is more formal, whether 'festeggiare' is more informal.

"Spero che festeggerai questo giorno speciale con gli amici e le persone che ami" (or a cui vuoi bene).


----------



## Anneke

vesperlynd said:


> Festeggerete is better then celebriate ??? My context is a birthday ?



Credo che il verbo "festeggiare" suoni meglio, soprattutto se stiamo parlando di un compleanno.


----------



## alessandrar

vesperlynd said:


> If I understand you well "Le persone che amate" = many people, more than one ????
> 
> (Sorry but my knowledge of Italian is really new.... ! ANd you are helping me a lot !)




Not a problem at all, I'm here to help (as long as I can!).

Persona = just one
Persone = two or more

So, 'persone che amate' = more than one people you love - 'persona che ami' = the only and one person you love


----------



## vesperlynd

alessandrar said:


> Not a problem at all, I'm here to help (as long as I can!).
> 
> Persona = just one
> Persone = two or more
> 
> So, 'persone che amate' = more than one people you love - 'persona che ami' = the only and one person you love


 

It is really clear now ! So if I meet a cute Italian man with blue eyes I will wish to be his "persona che ami" and not one of his "persone che amate"  !

Mille Grazie !


----------



## alessandrar

vesperlynd said:


> It is really clear now ! So if I meet a cute Italian man with blue eyes I will wish to be his "persona che ami" and not one of his "persone che amate"  !
> 
> Mille Grazie !



Sure you will!

Prego!


----------



## vesperlynd

alessandrar said:


> Since it's a birthday, I think you are referring to one person only, so it should be 'festeggerai or celebrerai'. Celebrare is more formal, whether 'festeggiare' is more informal.
> 
> "Spero che festeggerai questo giorno speciale con gli amici e le persone che ami" (or a cui vuoi bene).


 

I am only confused about this: should it be le persone che ami or che amate ????


----------



## alessandrar

vesperlynd said:


> I am only confused about this: should it be le persone che ami or che amate ????



TU ami, VOI amate = both can be translated with YOU in English, but the first is singular and the second is plural in Italian.


----------



## vesperlynd

alessandrar said:


> TU ami, VOI amate = both can be translated with YOU in English, but the first is singular and the second is plural in Italian.


 
So if I am writing to a friend I should write "le persone che ami" and if I am writing to an older person or my boss I should write "le persone che amate" ?


----------



## alessandrar

no, you should use the 3rd singular person:  le persone che amA.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ok, 

amare - to love (girlfriend/boyfriend)
voler bene a - to love (family/friends)

Don't you think it should be '*voler bene a*', all this stuff related to *amare* makes me think it's kind of weird, because it's making out that more than one person are being loved in an intimate way, as it's plural shouldn't it be the other meaning.

So, as far as I can see, this is by far the best translation...


			
				Anneke said:
			
		

> *Spero che festeggerete (o festeggerai) questo giorno speciale con gli amici e le persone a cui volete (o vuoi) bene*.



........ Or have I missed something?


----------



## vesperlynd

I think that it would be important to understand the difference between:

amare - to love (girlfriend/boyfriend)
voler bene a - to love (family/friends)

It can be really confusing....It can lead to some misunderstanding ?

So would a native please explain the difference per favore ?


----------



## Alxmrphi

The difference is, a wife would say *'ti amo*' to her husband, but '*ti voglio bene*' to her mum/dad/kids.

A teenager'd say *ti amo* to his girlfriend, but '*ti voglio bene*' to a parent etc.


----------



## vesperlynd

Alex_Murphy said:


> The difference is, a wife would say *'ti amo*' to her husband, but '*ti voglio bene*' to her mum/dad/kids.
> 
> A teenager'd say *ti amo* to his girlfriend, but '*ti voglio bene*' to a parent etc.


 

So if I am writing to a friend about his friends I should write:

*Spero che festeggerete questo giorno speciale con gli amici e le persone a cui volete bene*.

Because I hope he will celebrate with friends and not with a girlfriend....


----------



## Alxmrphi

Exactly!

But one little note, if it is to your friend (singular) then it should be *vuoi*.
But one other little note, maybe if it is just friends,* amici *will do, this shows like people who are very dear to the person, and treated like family etc, I just want to make you aware of that nuance as well that it conveys.


----------



## vesperlynd

Alex_Murphy said:


> Exactly!
> 
> But one little note, if it is to your friend (singular) then it should be *vuoi*.
> But one other little note, maybe if it is just friends,* amici *will do, this shows like people who are very dear to the person, and treated like family etc, I just want to make you aware of that nuance as well that it conveys.


 
You lost me there...I am writing to a friend that I hope will celebrate his birthday with some of his friends but not with a girlfriend  Where should I put the vuoi?

Maybe you speak Mars but I seem to speak Venus...


----------



## federicoft

Alex_Murphy said:


> The difference is, a wife would say *'ti amo*' to her husband, but '*ti voglio bene*' to her mum/dad/kids.
> 
> A teenager'd say *ti amo* to his girlfriend, but '*ti voglio bene*' to a parent etc.



Sort of... this is a fair approximation, but the difference between 'ti amo' and 'ti voglio bene' is much subtler, it involves different levels of intimacy and emotional transport, and actually it can be perfectly possible to say 'ti voglio bene' to your girlfriend (which is in fact much more common than 'ti amo') and 'ti amo' to your mother.

There were many threads on this topic. Probably vesperlynd you may want to take a look at this one.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Literally in English it is "to want well to", odd I know, so you want your friend to want well to his friends...

tu vuoi = singular

io voglio
tu vuoi
lei vuole

So it has to be singular because this part is directed at the person (your friend) not about his friends, that part is covered by adding "le persone"

le persone a cui vuoi bene
The people a whom you want well (The people you love).

Does it make more sense now?


----------



## vesperlynd

Yes and thank you for your patience...


----------



## Alxmrphi

I had to go through it as well, I understand what it's like perfectly!
Actually, to practice forming it you might be interested in one of my threads about voler bene, here is the link.


----------



## alessandrar

Actually I don't agree with such a distinction between amare and voler bene. That's just because I'd say 'persone che ami/ama/amate' in a birthday card... I think it's just a matter of taste in this case


----------



## vesperlynd

alessandrar said:


> Actually I don't agree with such a distinction between amare and voler bene. That's just because I'd say 'persone che ami/ama/amate' in a birthday card... I think it's just a matter of taste in this case


 
So it means that it would be correct to use amare with good friend and not only with intimate friend (like a girlfriend, boyfriend or lover) ?


----------



## Alxmrphi

It seems so, it seems there is a bigger grey area than I thought.


----------

